# DreamChi Designer Line Sneak Peak



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

this is just a concept of the screenprinting that we are working on currently. we're coming up with a great chihuahua design very soon but for now here is what we have to show! it's a design of my Fujifilm x100s ;p
please let me know what you guys think! i absolutely cant wait till we make the first chihuahua shirt/hoodie! 










it's a 1 color design for now but we're working on putting more colors very soon for future designs :]









:hello2:


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

It looks great! Do you do your own screen printing?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> It looks great! Do you do your own screen printing?


Thanks! Yes we have our own 6 color machine at home


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I like it!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Evelyn said:


> I like it!!


Thanks Evelyn!!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I really like it! I love the one color design, but I personally love monochromatic in clothing, and tend to dress that way a lot.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> I really like it! I love the one color design, but I personally love monochromatic in clothing, and tend to dress that way a lot.


Thanks for the input! What's monochromatic exactly? Multi colored?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Monochromatic is one color. Like dressing in all one color. Actually your design is one color & your sweatshirt is another so technically thats not monochromatic, but your design is. I prefer the simplicity of one or two colors such as your sweatshirt, but I'm only one person. Do different things to please a variety of people. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lulu'smom said:


> Monochromatic is one color. Like dressing in all one color. Actually your design is one color & your sweatshirt is another so technically thats not monochromatic, but your design is. I prefer the simplicity of one or two colors such as your sweatshirt, but I'm only one person. Do different things to please a variety of people.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol! Will be doing a variety yes  thanks for the explanation ^.^


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

That is such a tease! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Come onnnnn chihuahua designs!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> That is such a tease! Can't wait to see more!


Lol! :lol:


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Woo Hoo for chihuahua designs!!!
:foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207:​


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Come onnnnn chihuahua designs!!!!





Lulajane said:


> Woo Hoo for chihuahua designs!!!
> :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207: :foxes_207:​


hahahaha!!!

hold ur horses! :foxes15:

:foxes_13:


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwww, really sweet !!! Can*t wait to see the Chi one


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwww, really sweet !!! Can*t wait to see the Chi one


me too!!!! sooooon 

just did a wash and dryer test with the hoodie and it didn't crack or anythin. PERFECT! :notworthy:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

My horses cannot be held!!! If the chi designs look as good as the one you show us, its gonna be great!!

You make a good model too by the way, even though you held no food in those pictures!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> My horses cannot be held!!! If the chi designs look as good as the one you show us, its gonna be great!!
> 
> You make a good model too by the way, even though you held no food in those pictures!


Hahahaha Anna! Ur right! I should hold some food in the pic! Rofl  u know its goin to be awesome! :albino: should it be another hoodie? Hmm...


----------

